
Ask HN: How to reduce dark circles around the eyes (that actually work)? - senatorobama
I&#x27;m hoping this scientifically minded community has an answer. My problem is not bags, but discoloration of a blue-ish hue. This is my number one problem that is ruining my life right now. I always look tired&#x2F;sleepy or stoned and it&#x27;s affecting my confidence.
======
vinchuco
Eliminating possible causes [https://www.mayoclinic.org/symptoms/dark-circles-
under-eyes/...](https://www.mayoclinic.org/symptoms/dark-circles-under-
eyes/basics/causes/SYM-20050624)

------
Thetawaves
At the recommendation of a Doctor when prompted about this issue, my wife was
directed to take iron supplements. It worked for her.

